# tank size per red belly piranha



## 477bej

How many gallon's of water per red belly piranha? I have been told anywhere from 12 up to 20 gallon's per fish. How big of a tank will i need . I just bought 3 red belly's about 1.5 inches long and have them in a 12 gallon tank for now.


----------



## Mettle

For those three you're looking at a min. of 55 gallons. Most would suggest a 75 gallon tank though.


----------



## malicious1

477bej said:


> How many gallon's of water per red belly piranha? I have been told anywhere from 12 up to 20 gallon's per fish. How big of a tank will i need . I just bought 3 red belly's about 1.5 inches long and have them in a 12 gallon tank for now.
> [snapback]1133136[/snapback]​


for adults 20g per fish you could go a little less, but i wouldnt suggest it. your gonna wanna get those fish out of that tank soon though, i have a 30g long with a oak stand for sale you could use that for a little while.. but in the end youd need atleast 60g but the more the better.


----------



## pyrokingbrand

Those little guys can chill in their present tank until the new one that you should get is finished cycling. 12-20 gallons per fish is a good estimate. I would say that a 55-75 gallon tank would do great for the little guys in the future. Good Luck


----------



## pinchy

you want to get a 75 gal for them


----------



## Scarface

pinchy said:


> you want to get a 75 gal for them
> [snapback]1133247[/snapback]​


Yeah, but you could keep them in a 55gal for awhile


----------



## Judazzz

IMHO., the minimum tank size for 3 or 4 Reds (the recommended minimum amount of fish per shoal) for life would be 48x18x18".

The gallons-per-fish rule is kind of obsolete (it's no more than a loose guideline), and also not very detailed, as for example a 50g tank could be long, tall, bowfront or hexagon, to name a few possibilities - of those tanks, only the 50g long (and perhaps the bowfront) would be suitable for piranha's for a longer period of time. Foot print determines how what size and many piranha's a tank can house, not the amount of gallons.

*_Moved to General Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## benJii

even though many say that it should be in a 55, i also think thats wrong, as a full grown red will be ~12", and it wont have enough turning space.


----------

